# What is your instrument of choice?



## Kitten (Mar 28, 2010)

Do you mean performing on an instrument, or just listening to an instrument? Because there's a big difference between the two, for me! :tongue:

When it comes to performing on an instrument, my instrument of choice would definitely be piano. (And I'm not just saying this because I play the piano - I also play the clarinet. XD) DanseMacabre's post got it down perfectly. As opposed to the clarinet I play and other school band instruments out there that can only play one note at a time when you're playing solo, a piano can play so much more at once, and uses so much more of your hands... creating lovely complex music, all just from one person! 

...Not to mention, unless you're playing a hasn't-been-tuned-recently acoustic piano, you can press a key and the note will automatically come out clean and on-tune. ^^ For clarinet and other wind instruments, it's not nearly that simple.. there's so much more that goes into just playing a note - your mouth position, breathing, the temperature of the air around you... (woodwinds go sharper in heat and brass goes flatter in heat, and vice versa for both in the cold) It's nice that during piano, you don't have to worry about your mouth and breathing! (Well, by all means, make sure you keep breathing while playing the piano. :tongue

There are other instruments out there that can play more than one note at a same time, such as when you're strumming on a guitar and such, but you've got to admit certain type of songs just don't sound quite right when played on certain instruments... but pretty much ANYTHING sounds okay on the piano - slow, fast, beautiful, rock, jazz, you name it! :3

As for LISTENING to instruments... well, I'm a real sucker for when modern songs have strings in the background. *drools* <333


----------



## Obstructions (Feb 21, 2010)

On preforming...horn by far. Horn is the best instrument out there I'm sure. It's so versatile...*drool*

And for listening, piano, organ, and probably some other things I forgot. :laughing:


----------



## touched (Nov 18, 2009)

Kitten said:


> As for LISTENING to instruments... well, I'm a real sucker for when modern songs have strings in the background. *drools* <333


This, definitely ^^

love singing, though I've never had formal lessons in it before. I don't know if I _want_ to take formal lessons cuz that might ruin the joy I get out of it... I dunno.

My parents made me take years of piano lessons, and I hated the lessons so that's probably skewed my view of piano playing. Ironically now that I've stopped taking lessons, I play the piano more voluntarily than I did back when it was compulsory. I really love jazz and baroque pieces <3


----------



## Eyes Open (Jun 8, 2010)

I play the saxophooooone. 

Tenor saxophone is definitely the most fun one to play.


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)

I don't have a favorite instrument to listen to, however I love playing the guitar.


----------



## coffeemuse (Jul 19, 2010)

I play different instruments.
I wish I could learn the cello.
Going to learn drums soon :3


----------



## Aziza (Jul 23, 2010)

I like guitar and piano.


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

I've played the guitar for some time now. I mostly just diddle now on the acoustic, but my favorite style is metal. Metal is what got me into the guitar. I was listening to the big, beefy riff in Metalica's Sad But True and on the spot asked my mom if I could learn the guitar. She bought me a Fender Strat that weekend. Since, I've studied Classical Guitar and taught a few people how to play, two of which turned out to be vastly superior guitarists than myself, which is awesome. Now, I just strum to hear the beauty of my HD-28 and play softer tunes. I've still got delusions of starting an Iron Maiden cover band in the back of my noodle.


----------



## PurdyFlower (Aug 1, 2010)

I like many instruments and unfortunately I do not play any. I only played piano for 1 year when I was 10 years old. Piano would probably have to be any favorite in regards to performing and listening to. Drums would be 2nd for performing. Guitars of any sort are quite awesome, but I've always leaned towards the piano/keyboard and drums for the most.


----------



## Incorporeal (Jul 27, 2010)

I love the guitar. The piano is a beautiful instrument, as well.


----------



## BadBrains (Jul 29, 2010)

I would like to learn how to play Drums, Bass, Piano, Etc. I only play an Electric "kamekazi" Esp Guitar.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Those little train whistles are a close as I get to being musical!


----------



## ThinkerNinja (Mar 21, 2010)

Don't forget about clicking, beatboxing, whistling and vegetables! ^^


----------



## michaelk (Aug 12, 2010)

Voice FTW!


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

Saxophone and bass guitar for playing. I don't have much a preference for listening. :tongue:


----------



## GiGi (Aug 13, 2010)

I am an INFJ and I am learning to play the Mandolin.
I like listening to most string instruments. Though I do like drum beats as well.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

I can't chose one it's impossible, I've tried all my life and I still haven't been able to so here's a list:
Guitar (realistic)
Drums (not realistic, I wouldn't be able to practise and play where I am)
Bass guitar
I'd sing if I could
I can play piano (classically trained) and dabbled in clarinet (hated it! had no choice) and tenor sax (should have chosen alto)


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm an INFP. My favorite to play of all of the instruments I own is my flute, but I suspect I might like a lap harp better if I had one.

I like my Native American wooden flutes just about as much as my silver flute, so making me choose would be hard. They all have the sound I like.


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

Probably the acoustic and electric guitar.
Maybe the piano, but less so. =]


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

this following video shall speak for it's self....... and for me.....err....in answering the question...... of this thread.......*cough*..............................................

YouTube - Koto - Jabdah

^_________^ ........................... ^____________0 .........errrr........keyboards :S


----------



## Darkestblue (Apr 19, 2010)

jazz guitar
nylon string acoustic guitar
trumpet
cello
drums

if i had to pick one, drums


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## Kyonkichi (Sep 27, 2010)

I used to play flute, but now I'm learning how to play piano.


----------



## wickedwitchofthemidwest (Nov 8, 2010)

Violin is nifty and fun to play when you are bored or just want to make noise, but nothing can take the place of a power french horn solo in my opinion... just talk to John Williams.


----------



## explorer197020 (Nov 9, 2010)

Used to play the trumpet...primary school thru college...loved it.


----------



## DouglasMl (Nov 3, 2009)

Voice (second tenor), because I sing in a choir.


----------



## TheSeer91 (Nov 2, 2010)

upright bass
cello
fender rhodes
flute
drums


----------



## indy (Oct 16, 2010)

Play the flute love the cello and bass and to a lesser extent piano


----------



## OmyGawds (Nov 13, 2010)

piano + guitar!


----------



## darksoul (Jul 17, 2010)

Acoustic guitar and piano. I've always wanted to learn violin though, but it's hard to find a left-handed one...:frustrating:


----------



## JoniF (Jan 7, 2010)

Violin. 10char


----------



## zyzzyva (Nov 19, 2010)

A well built cello, the sound is amazing and they're just wonderful to play.


----------



## kexx (Nov 24, 2010)

I can play piano and violin...but what I REALLY want to play is cello...


----------



## honeymilktea (Nov 22, 2010)

I've been playing the bass for about half a year and I'm not great or anything, but I love the way it sounds and compliments other instruments. <3 I can't help but hear the bass in every song I listen to nowadays. It's also given me an awesome affinity for funk. ;Db


----------



## DoctorYikes (Nov 22, 2010)

Have been a vocalist/guitarist for many years. Can twiddle my way around a few other instruments (Bass, Drums, Keyboard, Violin, Mandolin), but I'm probably a few years' practice from competence on anything but the guitar.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

only have played piano and trumpet. tried guitar but my step brother was too much of a pain to play around. So don't really have a preference except piano


----------



## Jojo (Jul 5, 2010)

Drums.. Percussion... however.. piano and Cowbell
YouTube - CowBell


----------



## bobdisco (Nov 26, 2010)

*Cowbell Skit*

I was just last wk thinking about this skit driving down the road listening to BOC on my Ipod. Laughing my fool head off! The genius of it endures.


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

I've played violin, bass and piano at some point, but now i mainly just play the guitar. It's a wonderfully versatile and expressive instrument.

What instruments i prefer to listen to totally depends on the context. My favorite album right now is heavy on violin and trumpet, but any instrument can be put to good use by a gifted composer.

To illustrate my point, here's a guy playing a bonsai tree.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvyHHX6hNkY


----------

